# Report: Patrick Gives Green Light To Casinos



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Governor Expected To Propose Three Casinos In State_

*BOSTON -- *Gov. Deval Patrick plans to propose that the state sell licenses for three full-scale resort casinos in Massachusetts, The Boston Globe reported Sunday.

The Governor's plan would place casinos in three regions of the state: Western and Southeastern Massachusetts and a third casino north of Boston.

The newspaper said that State House officials who have been briefed on the plan said Patrick will cite the need for new revenue and economic growth as among the reasons for his decision.
All three casino licenses would be put out for bid, which could raise hundreds of millions of dollars for the state. The bidders would include the Mashpee Wampanoag Indian tribe which has already proposed building a resort-casino in Middleborough.

Patrick's plan would not allow slot machines at race courses in the state, The Globe reported.

The casino plan would require approval by the Legislature, where House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi is a known gambling opponent, while Senate President Therese Murray is a supporter.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/14124658/detail.html


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's right bitches, the Indians are going to buy my land for big wampum and put up a casino. Actually I saw the plans and the first casino is going in Pittsfield.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

so this is Deville's legacy..............


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

One will be in Palmer, all the area towns are having meetings and talks about it. The and he area will explode if that hapens.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Its about [email protected]#King time!!!

Holy crap the state moves like old people [email protected]#K


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The First one, in Pittsfield will support the new masters of the old GE property...SABIC. I can't WAIT for the hookers and the increased drug dealing in Pittsfield!


----------

